# Signature Identification Assistance



## Stanleyb (Oct 26, 2020)

I would appreciate is honest assessment regarding these artist's name. I inherited them and no nothing about art.

Subject: Appears to be religious subjects
Material: Oil on Canvas

Size Around 42 x 37 in (male)
13 x 16.in.(female)
Signed: Lower Right hand corner

Thanking everyone in advance for their assistance


----------

